# Thank You, Happy! / Traveler Has "Roots"



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear All,

I had asked Happy if he might be able to unearth any information about where my beloved Traveler came from since Happy used to be associated with the pigeon folk where Traveler's band traced to (Devonshire club in the San Fernando Valley). Bless Happy's heart, he kept after this until he got the following information. I would have so liked to have told the original breeder of Traveler what a great bird he is and how much I love him. With any luck at all, Traveler will be celebrating his 20th birthday on January 1, 2007!

Terry

_Terry, Just got this below. I just barely remember this Phil Ball. He didn't race much that I remember, but I moved to Wyoming in 1993-2003 & only flew Old Bird races in the last 4 yrs. in the Valley, so he might have flown more YB's in the 80's/90's. As you can see he has passed away. so any other info we can't know. I will write & thank Rusty that got this info for us. So that's all we can find out & at least ya know who the breeder was... I haven't seen so many of these guys since 1992. So many are deceased, or moved to Florida where they are more Pigeon Friendly. Once they started building North of the Valley like Valencia, Newhall, Palmdale, etc. it made road training so hard with traffic, & Racers have to have it to stay in shape, so many moved to Florida....... Happy
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Rusty 
Sent: Thursday, December 07, 2006 11:35 AM

Happy,
That bird was bred by Phil Ball who has since passed away. Tell her thanks for taking care of it. I'm sure Phil would feel the same. 

Rusty _


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow! This is a heartwarming turn of events. I'm sorry to hear that Traveler's breeder is no longer with us. I'm sure he would have loved to know that Traveler found himself a caring home. I loved the name you gave him Terry. 

So, Happy New Year/ Birthday...Ol Boy.

Feather

Way to go Happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Great detective work and record keeping, Happy! It's very unfortunate that Travelers breeder has since passed away, but I guess it's not altogether surprising given how old Traveler is now himself. I'm sure Phil Ball would be thrilled that his bird is still alive and being cared for by Terry.

Traveler is an inspiration to us all and represents the amazing will and determination of these incredible birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

What a thrill to know that Traveler's breeder/ and original owner is Phil Ball.

I wonder where all these pigeon people have moved to here in Florida, probably the west coast.

Traveler is such a special and wonderful/beautiful old bird, I'm glad you have this bit of history on him. Give him a kiss and hug from me Terry, and tell him he has lots of fans. I love my older geriatric birds especially, too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Terry,
How wonderful that you now know a bit more about Traveler.  
Thanks for sharing the information. Traveler is one very *special* pij.  

Happy,
Your effort to help Terry learn of Traveler's past is to be commended.  

Cindy


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Where they moved to*



Trees Gray said:


> Hi Terry,
> I wonder where all these pigeon people have moved to here in Florida, probably the west coast.
> 
> ....................................................................................................................................
> ...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, I'm sure it was so nice to be able to learn of Traveler's origin....Perhaps the breeder has grown children (if they could be located) who would enjoy hearing about their dad's special bird.....

Happy, so nice you were able to do this for Terry.

Linda


----------

